# Any funny discipline stories?



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, my little Maggie doesn't quite understand the word 'Bad!'. Whenever I sternly say 'Bad' (for instance when she gets out of control playing or has a little wee-wee accident....she gets so excited and thinks it's a game and starts her torpedo run OR better yet...she starts playfully attacking me (racing up to my face and growls and bites my nose) and throws an all out tantrum...racing in circles growling..and running up to an inch of my face barking (like she's a rottweiler or something). Then about a minute later she comes up and gives me a kiss and wags. Same routine every time.









What about your doggies?


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex does the torpedo run thing! How funny! Sometimes I am afraid he is going to get hurt, he will race off in circles and run into things! We havent really used the word "bad" for him, he is just a challenge sometimes!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Often times when we tell Brinkley "no" about something, he will sass us!  He either gives a little growlish yap to us, or one of his little "meowy" yawn things. 
It totally cracks the kids and us up!







My son asks why Brink doesn't get in trouble for talking back!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

yesterday Harley missed his pee pad and my husband sternly sad BAD,Harley hid behind the couch for at least 40 mins! Also yesterday we were leaving & I went to put him in the laundry room(His bedroom) and he whimpered and cried so heartbreaking I left him out to roam while we were away.....he never hurt a thing


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

well it seems that Kodie gives me kisses everytime I say "no" or "bad boy"...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

When Bailey gets in trouble he heads for the couch,he lowers his head and watches you outta the corner of his eye.If Lamby does she talks to you and makes her apoliges very vocal,Kirbie goes and hides!But then he comes back and gives "sorry"kisses,I guess they all do!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex thinks "no bite" means "lick me"!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby's favorite is when someone is on the phone it must be a signal to go get a squeaky toy and squeeze it madly. I usually say no Scooby Daddy is on the phone go play with something else, so off he trots and gets another squeaky, how can you be cross with him and his logic. He is such a good little boy and never bites or messes in the house so if that is the worst thing he can do we are very lucky. I guess trying to get him to do as he is told sometimes is a challenge because if he chooses not to do it there is no way we can persuade him short of offering him a reward the little stinker, and until there is something in it for him he just sits there and looks dumb.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey is outsmarting me with the command stay. We are in clicker training class and Lacey is doing great. With the stay command Lacey is suppose to sit or lay until I give her the release word. I should be able to walk all the way around Lacey and she shouldn't move. The problem is she sits and turns her head as I am walking around her. When her head cannot turn anymore she keeps her butt on the ground/floor but moves in a circle as I am walking around her. As far as she is concerned she is doing what I tell her to do...keep her butt on the ground. It is so cute I have a hard time keeping a straight face.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

When one of my babies potties, I never know who does it. Although if it's a perfect round puddle, it's probably Noriko and if there's little droplets around the puddle, it's more likely Cloud.....Anyway, whenever I yell out "WHO PODDIED" they both run to their crates.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My dogs have very rarely, rarely heard me say something like that. I ask for an alternative, non-compatible behavior instead. Positive punishments (Adding something, like a verbal correction) have to be done exactly with the unwanted behavior, they have to be strong enough to get a reaction, and they have to be followed with an opportunity to do the correct behavior and be rewarded for it. I don't often have the opportunity to do that correctly so I don't do it.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella has an amazing vocabulary, but I'm finding she's a little off when it comes to sounds....whenever my cell phone rings she goes to the front door expecting company because she thinks its the doorbell. On the other hand, if the doorbell rings, she acts like I should answer the phone







I guess she is a bit confused.

Also, I accidentaly have made her afraid of flys. I heard one buzz past us a few days ago so I dunked and ran off thinking it was a bee (Im allergic and know they're dangerous for Bella). Anyway, now whenever Bella hears a fly she panics and runs to our room, and I think its because I have set a bad example







Makes me wonder what other habits she is picking up from me


----------

